# nos hablaba a nosotros también en sefardí



## DanielaKlein

Hola a todos:

"Mi padre *hablaba *con su madre en español y mi abuela nos *hablaba* a nosotras también en sefardí." (Dispara yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)

Sé que "hablar a alguien" tiene el significado de "ansprechen". Pero sería posible aquí traducirlo con "sprechen" como "hablar con".


Saludos,

Daniela


----------



## kunvla

*hablar*. Cuando significa ‘comunicarse con alguien por medio de palabras’, es intransitivo y se construye con un complemento con _de, sobre_ o _acerca de_ que expresa el tema del que se habla, mientras que la persona a quien se habla se expresa mediante un complemento indirecto: _«Camargo le hablaba de la situación política»_ (Martínez _Vuelo_ [Arg. 2002]); o un complemento preposicional precedido de _con: «Aproveché para hablar con él anoche sobre la posibilidad de que te instalaras en casa»_ (Serrano _Corazón_ [Chile 2001]).[...]
http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=hablar

Saludos,


----------



## kayokid

DanielaKlein said:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> "Mi padre *hablaba *con su madre en español y mi abuela nos *hablaba* a nosotras también en sefardí." (Dispara yo ya estoy muerto, Julia Navarro)
> 
> Sé que "hablar a alguien" tiene el significado de "ansprechen". Pero sería posible aquí traducirlo con "sprechen" como "hablar con".
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> Daniela



Mein Versuch:
Mein Vater sprach mit meiner Mutter Spanisch und sie, meine Großmutter, sprach mit uns auch (?) Sephardi (?).


----------



## kunvla

"Mi padre *hablaba *con su madre en español y mi abuela nos *hablaba* a nosotras también en sefardí."

Das zweite _hablaba_ kann meiner Meinung nach je nach Kontext unterschiedlich übersetzt werden.

1. ... _Großmutter sprach mit uns auch Sephardisch_, d. h. sowohl sie als auch wir kommunizierten miteinander hin und wieder in Sephardisch.

2. ... _Großmutter sprach uns hin und wieder auch Sephardisch an_, das kann heißen, zwar wandte sie sich an uns hin und wieder in Sephardisch, aber wir antworteten in Spanisch, z. B. weil wir Sephardisch zwar verstanden, aber nicht sprechen konnten.

Saludos,


----------



## Tonerl

Ich würde das doppelte "hablaba", genauso wie im deutschen Satz "sprach",
vermeiden. Das wäre mein Vorschlag !

Mi padre *hablaba *con su madre en español y mi abuela  *(hablaba)* con nosotras también en sefardí 

Mein Vater sprach mit meiner Mutter Spanisch und meine Großmutter (sprach) mit uns auch  „Sefardí- Judeoespañol”.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Ist sefardí nicht *Judenspanisch *or *Ladino*?


----------



## Tonerl

*El judeoespañol, ladino o djudezmo* es el idioma hablado por las comunidades judías descendientes de judíos que vivieron en la Península Ibérica hasta 1492.

Quelle:Wikipedia


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Tonerl said:


> *El judeoespañol, ladino o djudezmo* es el idioma hablado por las comunidades judías descendientes de judíos que vivieron en la Península Ibérica hasta 1492.
> 
> Quelle:Wikipedia



Sé lo que es.  Hablaba de su traducción en alemán.


----------



## kunvla

djweaverbeaver said:


> Ist sefardí nicht *Judenspanisch *or *Ladino*?


Auch *Sephardisch* genannt.

Saludos,


----------



## DanielaKlein

Gracias,

lo veo más claro ahora,


Saludos,

Daniela


----------

